# Killerspiel-Debatte: Freie Wähler fordern "freiwilligen Killerspiel-Verzicht der Spieleproduzenten"



## roobers (11. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Killerspiel-Debatte: Freie Wähler fordern "freiwilligen Killerspiel-Verzicht der Spieleproduzenten"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Killerspiel-Debatte: Freie Wähler fordern "freiwilligen Killerspiel-Verzicht der Spieleproduzenten"


----------



## Seebaer (11. Juli 2012)

Die Freien Wähler haben es auch nicht kapiert: Es gibt keine Killerspiele.
Diese Spiele dienen der Verbesserung der Reaktion und Koordination von 
Auge und Hand. Das ist sogar wissentschaftlich nachgewiesen.
Gerade für ältere Leute ist das wichtig.

PS.: Ich gehöre zu ältere Leute.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2012)

Was für Honks. Wollen die Entwicklern vorschreiben was genau sie an Spielen zu produzieren haben ?
Damit wäre der Sinn der freien (!) Marktwirtschaft völlig für den Anus.


----------



## stawacz (11. Juli 2012)

ganz ehrlich,,auch wenn ich der meinung bin ,das vereinzelte ausfälle von bestimmten personen nichts mit diesen sogenannten "killerspielen" zu tun haben...könnt ich eigentlich auch drauf verzichten,,,is eh nur noch einheitsbrei,so das ich von selbst schon aufgehört hab solche spiele zu spielen.ich zock mitlerweile eh viel lieber rollenspiele,sport,strategy usw   so und nu steinigt mich


----------



## Bullfrog (11. Juli 2012)

Trollfutter...


----------



## xotoxic242 (11. Juli 2012)

....aber Bürgerdaten verkaufen wollen.....
Verlogenes Politikerpack mit Ihren Ablenkungsmanövern.


----------



## hifumi (11. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was für Honks. Wollen die Entwicklern vorschreiben was genau sie an Spielen zu produzieren haben ?


 
Nein nein, sie wollen den Entwicklern vorschrei- äh, vorschlagen auf was sie _freiwillig_ verzichten sollen...


----------



## syprix (11. Juli 2012)

GÄÄÄÄÄHN.......und wieder eine Partei die nach der Wahl im Erdboden verschwindet...vielleicht sollten sie noch folgendes mit ins Programm aufnehmen, damit sie schon vor der Wahl genügend Gegenwind bekommen:

Autobahnmaut
Steuererleichterung
Abschaffung der Krankenkassengebühr
Elterngeld
Einführung der D-Mark
etc...


----------



## nigra (11. Juli 2012)

Wie ich diese Menschen liebe, die meinen über Dinge urteilen zu dürfen, mit denen sie sich nie auseinandergesetzt haben. Jeden Ego-shooter als Killerspiel abstempeln, aber dann zuhause die Bruce Willis Filme auspacken, die genausoviel Blut und Action beinhalten. Allein das Wort "Killerspiele" ist so unfassbar unsinnig und zeugt von einem hohen Maß an Unwissenheit.


----------



## abi70 (11. Juli 2012)

Hmmm... und ich Depp dachte, diese leidige Diskussion hätte sich mittlerweile erledigt... selbst die CSU redet ja nicht mehr über das Thema ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2012)

abi70 schrieb:


> Hmmm... und ich Depp dachte, diese leidige Diskussion hätte sich mittlerweile erledigt... selbst die CSU redet ja nicht mehr über das Thema ...


NOCH nicht... Abwarten wenn die nächsten harten Actioner wie "Dishonored", "Far Cry 3" oder "Dead Space 3" kommen. Ich höre jetzt schon Klagewellen einzelner Politik-Wichtigmacher aus dem sonst so schönem Bayern...


----------



## Worrel (11. Juli 2012)

Neuer Vorschlag fürs Programm:
"Freiwilliger Kriegsverzicht, damit endlich Frieden auf der ganzen Welt ist."


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2012)

Wenn man darüber nachdenkt, sind es vielmehr Parteien wie diese, die einen glatt zum Killer machen könnten...


----------



## Deewee (11. Juli 2012)

Ach jetzt geht die Scheisse schon wieder los...ich kanns bald nicht mehr hören.

Haben die in Bayern keine anderen Sorgen?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (11. Juli 2012)

haha aber selbst hunderte von panzer ins radikale saudi arabien expotieren wo täglich menschen gesteinigt werden und allgemein menschenrecht nen fremdwort ist
die poltiker sind die waren killer


----------



## Stonemender (11. Juli 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich,,auch wenn ich der meinung bin ,das vereinzelte ausfälle von bestimmten personen nichts mit diesen sogenannten "killerspielen" zu tun haben...könnt ich eigentlich auch drauf verzichten,,,is eh nur noch einheitsbrei,so das ich von selbst schon aufgehört hab solche spiele zu spielen.ich zock mitlerweile eh viel lieber rollenspiele,sport,strategy usw   so und nu steinigt mich


 
Was glaubst du was dann kommt? Spätestens wenn irgendeinem auffällt in welch blutiger Manier man sich in Diablo3 durch die Massen pflügt, oder wie reichlich das Blut in Skyrim oder anderen RPGs fließt, geht die Sache doch weiter. Machen wir uns nichts vor: Im Sinne des Wortes sind praktisch alle Spiele auf dem Markt Killerspiele. Ich jedenfalls kenne eigentlich kaum ein Spiel, wo es nicht darum geht irgendwen vom Leben zum Tode zu befördern (Sportspiele und klassische Adventures mal aussen vor  )


----------



## stawacz (11. Juli 2012)

Stonemender schrieb:


> Was glaubst du was dann kommt? Spätestens wenn irgendeinem auffällt in welch blutiger Manier man sich in Diablo3 durch die Massen pflügt, oder wie reichlich das Blut in Skyrim oder anderen RPGs fließt, geht die Sache doch weiter. Machen wir uns nichts vor: Im Sinne des Wortes sind praktisch alle Spiele auf dem Markt Killerspiele. Ich jedenfalls kenne eigentlich kaum ein Spiel, wo es nicht darum geht irgendwen vom Leben zum Tode zu befördern (Sportspiele und klassische Adventures mal aussen vor  )


 
ja stimmt eigentlich auch wieder...öhm bei anno kann man städte bauen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> ja stimmt eigentlich auch wieder...öhm bei anno kann man städte bauen


Dort kannst du aber auch Kriege führen. Denke an die armen Pixelsoldaten... 

Also Anno -> WEG !

Bleiben wir doch bei Tetris, dann herrscht Ruhe in der Game-Politik...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...

GROßER GOTT !!! BLOSS NICHT !


----------



## stawacz (11. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dort kannst du aber auch Kriege führen. Denke an die armen Pixelsoldaten...
> 
> Also Anno -> WEG !
> 
> ...



im prinzip wollt ich eigentlich auch nur darauf hinaus,das sich die entwickler vieleicht mal wieder anstrengen müssten originelle spielideen zu entwickeln..ohne auf ein CoD 444,oder BF 12 zurückgreifen zu können....

ich weiß nich,kennt von euch zb jemand Okami,,das kam zb damals für konsole,und ich fands ungeheuer originell..warum können die nich mal ihren hirnschmalz anstrengen und sich was neues ausdenken,,ging doch früher auch...


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Juli 2012)

Deewee schrieb:


> Ach jetzt geht die Scheisse schon wieder los...ich kanns bald nicht mehr hören.
> 
> Haben die in Bayern keine anderen Sorgen?


 
doch, aber die Meisterschaft haben sie ja schon vergeigt


----------



## StarbuckAC (11. Juli 2012)

Und weg mit Fifa und Co.

Und natürlich der Bundesliga schlechthin. Da werden viel mehr Leute agressiv und hauen sich aufs Maul.


----------



## UthaSnake (11. Juli 2012)

Da merkt man das die freiwilligen Wähler Postmarken sammeln und sich gegenseitg ihre Sammlungen zeigen!

JEDER (Politiker) der das Wort "Killerspiele" verwendet ist einfach nicht ernst zu nehmen, da sich diese Person schlicht und einfach nicht auskennt und sich den Vorurteilen alter, konservativer Politiker blind anschließt -
und DAS ist in meinen Augen das wirklich gefährliche in diesem Land!


----------



## Enisra (11. Juli 2012)

nachdem ich letzt die Meldung über ein Krokodil im Baggersee gelesen habe ist klar was der Blödsinn hier soll:
Es ist Sommerloch, die Zeit der Hinterbänkler


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2012)

StarbuckAC schrieb:


> Und weg mit Fifa und Co.
> 
> Und natürlich der Bundesliga schlechthin. Da werden viel mehr Leute agressiv und hauen sich aufs Maul.


Passt irgendwie, wegen der BLUTgrätsche.


----------



## School10 (11. Juli 2012)

"Ein Sprichwort sag, der Klügere gibt nach. Doch wenn die Klügeren immer nachgeben, heisst es dann nicht auch, dass die Dümmeren die Welt regieren?"

Nein das kann nicht sein! Das kann ja überhaupt nicht angehen ...


----------



## Aglareba (11. Juli 2012)

Politiker erzählen eh anfangs, was sie alles machen wollen.... aber in drei Dingen sind alle gleich: Keiner hält sich an die Wahlversprechen, keiner bedenkt die Konsequenzen der eigenen Handlung und keiner will etwas Positives fürs Volk machen.

Meine Stimme werden diese "Freien" Wähler bestimmt nicht bekommen.


----------



## Seebaer (11. Juli 2012)

School10 schrieb:


> "Ein Sprichwort sag, der Klügere gibt nach. Doch wenn die Klügeren immer nachgeben, heisst es dann nicht auch, dass die Dümmeren die Welt regieren?"
> 
> Nein das kann nicht sein! Das kann ja überhaupt nicht angehen ...



Ein Sprichwort sagt: Intelligenz schweigt, Dummheit redet viel.
Leider kommt Intelligenz selten gegen Dummheit an, weil Dummheit tausend idiotische Gründe hat ihre Dummheit zu verteidigen. Und die Dummen kann man nicht überzeugen. Deswegen werden auch, bei den Wahlen, immer wieder die gleichen Volksausbeuterparteien gewählt. Es isst wie es ist: Kranke Dummheit regiert die Welt.


----------



## Worrel (11. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bleiben wir doch bei Tetris, dann herrscht Ruhe in der Game-Politik...


 Wie, du kennst die Wahrheit hinter Tetris noch nicht?  


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IceManXPrimE (11. Juli 2012)

Ich habe selbst die Freien Wähler schon einmal gewählt...
Aber zur Bundestagswahl (und auch zu sonst keiner mehr) bekommen die keine Stimme mehr von mir!
Deutschland gehört weltweit zu den Top Exporteuren von Waffen/Rüstung.
Aber ein Deutscher darf sich keine Waffe zulegen... (klar gibt es den Waffenschein, aber nur jmd im Sportverein etc. darf sich den beantragen - und dann darf man die Waffe nicht einmal mit sich herum tragen).

Deutschland so ein richtig verlogenes Land, pfui Teufel ich schäme mich Deutscher zu sein! (Wenn ich jetzt schreiben würde ich wäre stolz - dann ist man gleich ein N...)

Und jetzt noch das "Killerspiele" - die haben keinen Plan diese Politiker.
Bei Sport und Saufveranstaltungen werden mehr Leute verletzt als auf Lan-Parties oder sonst irgendwelchen Veranstaltungen die mit Videospielen zu tun haben.

Kauft man die Spiele halt aus dem Ausland... mach ich eh schon des öfteren entweder bei Amazon.co.uk oder bei meinem Spielehändler zwei Orte weiter.


----------



## wurzn (11. Juli 2012)

Die sollen mal freiwillig mit ihrer effekthascherei aufhören. Sie sollen aufhören, bomben in Afghanistan regnen zu lassen und panzer in die ganze welt zu exportieren. Denn des zerreisst echte Menschen.


----------



## facopse (11. Juli 2012)

Naja, mittlerweile sind Videospiele bei der großen Masse angekommen, was natürlich diverse Vor- und Nachteile hat. Mir fielen spontan unzählige Nachteile ein, aber zu diesem Thema gibt es einen eindeutigen Vorteil:
Während gestern die Killerspieldebatte ein für uns Gamer ernst zu nehmendes Thema war, können wir heute über derartige Äußerungen lachen.
Denn die Wähler, die vor 5 Jahren beim Wort "Killerspiel" aufschreckten, sind bereits tot, in der Minderheit oder zocken heute selbst CoD an ihrer Xbox. 
Auch die Akzeptanz der Nichtspieler dürfte sich erhöht haben. Schließlich kennt inzwischen fast jeder irgendwen, der irgendein "Killerspiel" spielt und dennoch völlig normal ist.
Darum nehme ich's ziemlich gelassen.


----------



## shippy74 (11. Juli 2012)

Und wieder haben ein paar unbedeutende Personen es geschafft sich ins Gespräch zu bringen, wenn sie etwas machen wollen, sollen sie ganz vorne in der Kette anfangen und zu aller erst Schusswaffen verbieten. Aber da traut sich dann keiner das Maul aufzumachen , weil da ne Riesen Lobby dahinter steckt die zig Milliarden einbringt. Mit einem Ego Shooter kann ich keinen Umlegen. Auch wenn man einem die Hülle um die Ohren haut wird das ein langfristiges Unternehmen. 
Ich spiele seid gut 20 Jahren solche Spiele und hab oder hatte bis her noch nie das Bedürfnis los zu ziehen und jemanden umzulegen. Genau so geht es wohl auch 99.99% aller Konsumenten dieser Spiele.
Das Problem ist ,das nach solchen taten immer was gefunden werden muss um das gewissen zu bereinigen, dabei will niemand hören das es am System oder dem Umfeld der Person lag warum er durchgedreht ist. Viel besser ist es da ein Spiel in den Vordergrund zu stellen und jegliches Eigen versagen abzuwälzen. 
Selbst wenn man alle Spiele verbieten würde ist das noch lange keine Garantie das sowas nicht wieder passiert und was kommt nach den Spielen? Wird dann das Fernseh  verboten? 

Diese ganzen Diskussionen um die Spiele ist einfach Sinnlos, solange kein Politiker bemüht ist die waren gründe für solche taten zu suchen.


----------



## Metalhawk (11. Juli 2012)

Was kümmert mich die Meinung einer Partei welche im Bund nie die 5% Hürde knacken wird ?


----------



## BiJay (11. Juli 2012)

Sollen freiwillig? Klingt ja lustig.


----------



## AlienwareUser (11. Juli 2012)

Wayne?


----------



## Klingelmann (11. Juli 2012)

ja ja, immer das gleiche um ins rampenlicht zu kommen...
an solchen aussagen merkt man immer wieder wie weit weg diese leute vom wirklichen leben und dem bürger sind.
wenn so etwas jemals durchkommt müsste man fairerweise gleich danach bei sämmtlichen religionen und beim fussball aufräumen.
gutenachtgeschichten wie hänsel&gretel gehören dann aber auch auf den index.
deutschland hatt nur eine scheindemokratie, man kann eh nur ein parteiprogramm wählen.es hatt sich nicht viel geändert seit 1945.


----------



## tommy1977 (11. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dort kannst du aber auch Kriege führen. Denke an die armen Pixelsoldaten...
> 
> Bleiben wir doch bei Tetris, dann herrscht Ruhe in der Game-Politik...
> ...
> ...



Tetris ist Ressourcen-Verschwendung! Aus diesen ganzen Steinen könnte man doch tolle Häuser und Mauern bauen. ;o)


----------



## GRAW-Ghost (11. Juli 2012)

ja sicher als ob jetzt Valve (CCS) oder Infinity Ward (CoD) einfach so aufhören ihre besten ableger zuproduzieren. Man bittet doch nicht ein Hai seine Zähne raus zunehmen.


----------



## Mothman (11. Juli 2012)

Ich fordere den "Der Bundesverband der Freien Wähler" auf, freiwillig auf die Ausübung von Politik zu verzichten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich fordere den "Der Bundesverband der Freien Wähler" auf, freiwillig auf die Ausübung von Politik zu verzichten.


Mothman, wie kanns du bloss sowas verlangen ??? Das wäre ja ein Einschnitt in die "produktive Aktivität" gestandener Parteien...


----------



## Darknomis806 (11. Juli 2012)

da merkt man das die wiedermal langeweile haben


----------



## Maverick3110 (11. Juli 2012)

Diese Forderung ist sehr lustig.
 Wo ein Markt ist , ist auch jemand der ihn bedient.

Das wäre ja genauso als wenn ich zu denn "freien Wählern" sage " Ihr bekommt unsere Stimmen, wenn ihr freiwillig auf 50% der Diäten verzichtet".

Dieso Forderung von denen ist so realitätsfremd das mir das nur zeigt das sie keine Ahnung haben und besser nicht in der Regierung herumpfuschen sollten.  Den Pfuscher hat es dort schon im überfluss.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juli 2012)

Sie nennen sich freie Wähler, wollen aber den Herstellern nicht die freie Wahl lassen, was sie produzieren dürfen. 

Da sind bestimmt wieder so alte Knacker drin, die mit den Dinosaurieren noch Topf schlagen und mit den Neanderthalern Karten gespielt haben. Deren Weltbild noch daraus besteht, dass die Erde eine Scheibe sei. 

Als nächstes werden dann sicher die Killer-Spüler verboten, das sind die, die in der Küche mit Teller schmeißen. Oder die Killer-Spoiler, die jedes Film-Ende verraten.


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. Juli 2012)

Typisches Sommerlochthema und damit völlig unrelevant.


----------



## Schalkmund (11. Juli 2012)

So, so die freien Wähler, wer kennt sie nicht? Ich fordere: MEHR KUCHEN FÜR ALLE! So und jetzt druckt das!


----------



## Chazer (11. Juli 2012)

Allein durch die Nutzung des Begriffs "Killerspiele" disqualifizieren die sich für mich.


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Juli 2012)

immer diese wald und wiesen partein am arsch.. sollen sich eine höhle suchen und dort für immer bleiben...


----------



## oldsql-Triso (11. Juli 2012)

Dann aber auch Killerfilme verbieten, die jegliche Art von Gewalt darstellen, dann bin ich voll einverstanden damit!


----------



## zerr (11. Juli 2012)

und jeden politiker der schmiergeld bekommt reche hand abhacken und am pranger am markplatz einspannen....


----------



## Rising-Evil (11. Juli 2012)

Geht das schon wieder los ?


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (11. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn hier wieder viele (unqualifizierte) Kritiken zu lesen sind und auch wenn ich mich mit den Freien Wählern aufgrund ihrer teils sehr konservativen Ansichten überhaupt nicht identifizieren kann:

DAS ist der einzig richtige Ansatz. Man hat wohl zumindest dort verstanden, dass nichts "verboten" werden kann. Aber man kann um Verzicht bitten. Hätten konservative Parteien von Anfang an eher auf dieser Schiene versucht, gegen gewalthaltige/verherrlichende Spiele vorzugehen, wäre die Diskussion im Allgemeinen wohl wesentlich moderater und sachlicher gelaufen.

Ich bin erstaunt, dass aus diesem Lager ein solch durchaus nüchterner Vorschlag kommt... Mit Verbot und/oder Zwang erzeugt man nur das genaue Gegenteil/verhalten. In Form einer Bitte wirkt das ganze aber wesentlich offener und weltpolitisch gesehen realistischer.

Meine Stimme bekommen sie dennoch nicht, da mir diese Partei a) zu oft ihr Fähnchen in den Wind hängt und b) primär mit CDU/CSU sympathisiert.


----------



## Amanra (11. Juli 2012)

Hört denn diese Killerspiel-gelalle denn niemals auf.??!


----------



## cooldine (11. Juli 2012)

Auf etwas frewillig verzichten sollen...
Für mich passt "sollen" und "freiwillig" nicht so doll zusammen.


----------



## Enisra (11. Juli 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> DAS ist der einzig richtige Ansatz. Man hat wohl zumindest dort verstanden, dass nichts "verboten" werden kann. Aber man kann um Verzicht bitten. Hätten konservative Parteien von Anfang an eher auf dieser Schiene versucht, gegen gewalthaltige/verherrlichende Spiele vorzugehen, wäre die Diskussion im Allgemeinen wohl wesentlich moderater und sachlicher gelaufen.
> 
> Ich bin erstaunt, dass aus diesem Lager ein solch durchaus nüchterner Vorschlag kommt... Mit Verbot und/oder Zwang erzeugt man nur das genaue Gegenteil/verhalten. In Form einer Bitte wirkt das ganze aber wesentlich offener und weltpolitisch gesehen realistischer.


 
Ach, das ist auch Blödsinn, man muss die Ursachen behandeln und nicht die Sympthome der ganzen Geschichte
Wenn dann muss man verhindern das einer Austickt und im Moment meinen die Nasen, das Thema würde sich dann verflüchtigen, nur das es sich wie bei der Prohibition verhält, da wurde der Alkohol auch für alles mögliche verantwortlich gemacht, nur wie heute hat keiner der Gutmenschen damals gefragt, warum die sich die Kante geben und ähnlich Toll würde das auch hier funktionieren



Amanra schrieb:


> Hört denn diese Killerspiel-gelalle denn niemals auf.??!


 
doch, dauert aber noch, oder hörst du was von dieser Bösen Metal//Beat/Rockmusik?
Die war früher auch "Schuld" an "allem"


----------



## Bl4ckburn (11. Juli 2012)

Genau wie dieses "Tempo 30 in allen Städten"... Warum schreiben die nicht direkt in ihr Wahlprogramm "Bitte wählt uns nicht!!" ??


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sie nennen sich freie Wähler, wollen aber den Herstellern nicht die freie Wahl lassen, was sie produzieren dürfen.
> ...


 Ich bin zwar auch der Meinung dass dies ein eher peinlicher und verzweifelter Versuch dieser Partei ist, wieder mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu gewinnen. 
Allerdings muss man fairerweise sagen, dass sie dem Hersteller schon die freie Wahl lassen wollen, es ist ja im Grunde nur ein Appell, freiwillig darauf zu verzichten.

Das ist noch relativ weit von einem Verbot entfernt, sie dürfen sich dann doch weiterhin so nennen, solange sie nicht die Geschicklichkeitsspiele per Gesetz verbieten wollen.


----------



## BlackComman (11. Juli 2012)

Alle Spiele die zu hart für Deutschland sind werden sowieso indiziert oder geschnitten.
Ich mein: Haben die schon mal einen Blick auf diese Liste geworfen? (Harter Tobak!)


----------



## Xaramas (11. Juli 2012)

Ahahah. Nice.
Selten so gelacht. Danke dafür. ;D


----------



## BlackComman (11. Juli 2012)

*Okami*



stawacz schrieb:


> im prinzip wollt ich eigentlich auch nur darauf hinaus,das sich die entwickler vieleicht mal wieder anstrengen müssten originelle spielideen zu entwickeln..ohne auf ein CoD 444,oder BF 12 zurückgreifen zu können....
> 
> ich weiß nich,kennt von euch zb jemand Okami,,das kam zb damals für konsole,und ich fands ungeheuer originell..warum können die nich mal ihren hirnschmalz anstrengen und sich was neues ausdenken,,ging doch früher auch...


 
Jo ich habs mir damals noch von nem Kumpel für die PS2 ausgeliehen (als das noch ging  )

P.S. ich fand den kleinen Pilzmann extrem pervers


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (11. Juli 2012)

Lächerlich, mit sogenannten "Killerspielen" wird doch die meiste Kohle gemacht ?
Für EA und andere Publisher klingt sowas wie : "Ey Atmen ist voll schlecht für die Luft, wärst du so freundlich " ?


----------



## doomkeeper (11. Juli 2012)

Mich würds eher freuen wenn solche Aufreger-News nicht 
beachtet werden bzw. nicht mal großartig in der Gamingszene verbreitet werden.

Freie wähler? Noch nie etwas gehört, obwohl ich an der Politik durchaus interessiert bin 

Wie gesagt. Da die Magazine bzw. Onlineportale durchaus für ihre Informationen "verantwortlich" sind,
würd ichs mal begrüßen wenn man solchen Deppen keine
Aufmerksamkeit schenkt.

Sorry für "Deppen", aber die haben mit Killerspieler angefangen


----------



## weisauchnicht (11. Juli 2012)

Und Ich fordere den freien Abschuss dieser Laien!


----------



## Phone83 (11. Juli 2012)

KILLT SIE ALLE..was soll man da noch zu schreiben ^^


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (11. Juli 2012)

Dann wollen wir mal ein wenig klugscheißen: Moral ist nicht Ethik sondern die Sammlung der persönlichen Werte, Handlungsgrenzen usw.
Also wird ein Hersteller von Killerspielen selbige wohl kaum unmoralisch finden, sonst würde er sie nicht herstellen respektive vertreiben q.e.d.

Und mal abgesehen davon ist es doch immer das gleiche...
Wir sind stolz auf die deutsche Wirtschaft, wir sind so toll...
Aber schafft bitte Massentierhaltung ab, genauso wie die Rüstungsindustrie, überhaupt jede Schwerindustrie, chemische Industrie und alles adere, was moralisch oder umwelt-technisch fragwürdig ist.
Immer jederzeit ins Internet können, hell erleuchtete Städte und Saunaparadies im Winter? Ja bitte! Und bitte auch alle Kraftwerke abschalten die fossile Ressourcen verbrauchen oder mit Uran laufen...
Schnäppchen und Sonderangebote? Na klar. Und Importunabhängigkeit. Außerdem wollen wir, dass in Deutschland ALLE gut verdienen und reich werden.
Eine wichtige Rolle in Europa und der Welt? Aber sicher, immerhin sind wir die Deutschen!
Nur bitte ohne jede Beteiligung an der Europäischen Union und ohne Militär.

Sry für den langen offtopic post. Hab momentan ne leichte politische Krise...


----------



## ElKodo (12. Juli 2012)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Und Ich fordere den freien Abschuss dieser Laien!


 


Phone83 schrieb:


> KILLT SIE ALLE..was soll man da noch zu schreiben ^^


 
Genau solche Aussagen machen es nurnoch schlimmer, und schüren das Feuer dieser "Laien", die gegen ->Killerspiele<- vorgehen wollen.
Meiner Meinung nach sind diese Hassprediger auf dem falschen Weg, ganz klar, aber mit solchen unwissenden, hirnlosen und provozierenden Aussagen, wie den euren wird dieser Streitpunkt nie beigelegt.

Man sollte eher an die freie Meinungsäußerung, Pressefreiheit (ja, die betrifft auch Spiele,- und Inhalte) und die Fähigkeit von Volljährigen Bürgern appelieren, die selber wissen sollten, was sie sich kaufen ("Killerspiele" oder nicht).
Vergleiche wie z.B. zwischen Gewalt in Filmen welche nicht, oder nur sehr gering, geschnitten ist, und der Spieleindustrie können da auch helfen.

Aber hey, erstmal in Rage drauf los keifern, das wird helfen!


----------



## Fiffi1984 (12. Juli 2012)

ElKodo schrieb:


> Genau solche Aussagen machen es nurnoch schlimmer, und schüren das Feuer dieser "Laien", die gegen ->Killerspiele<- vorgehen wollen.
> Meiner Meinung nach sind diese Hassprediger auf dem falschen Weg, ganz klar, aber mit solchen unwissenden, hirnlosen und provozierenden Aussagen, wie den euren wird dieser Streitpunkt nie beigelegt.
> 
> Man sollte eher an die freie Meinungsäußerung, Pressefreiheit (ja, die betrifft auch Spiele,- und Inhalte) und die Fähigkeit von Volljährigen Bürgern appelieren, die selber wissen sollten, was sie sich kaufen ("Killerspiele" oder nicht).
> ...



Danke für diesen reflektierten, erwachsenen Beitrag. Ich hätte es nicht besser formulieren können.


----------



## marzipanmann (12. Juli 2012)

Ich fordere .....

Das die Freie Wähler sich an wichtigen Dingen halten sollten, wie zum Beispiel: Das armen Menschen die Hungern müssen geholfen werden. Es sterben Tag für Tag Menschen, weil sie nichts zu essen haben. Die Freie Wähler haben doch echt Probleme sich wegen Pixel aufzuregen.


----------



## Aphollo (12. Juli 2012)

Na ein Glück gibt es diese Kategorie von Spielen nicht. Daher ist es sinnlos sowas zu fordern.


----------



## Daishi888 (12. Juli 2012)

Och bitte nicht noch solch eine Debatte über oben genannte Spiele. Alleine die "Betitelung" des Ganre Shooter ist so was von ermüdend! Wenn die Leute bzw. die freien Wähler solch eine Maßnahme fordern und vermeintlich wahrscheinlich noch nie solch ein Speil gespielt haben ist eh jegliche Diskussionsgrundlage quasi nicht existend! Okay, die müssen nicht zwingend mal gespielt haben, aber wenigstens mal auf die ein oder andere Netzwer-Party gehen und sich die Leute mal angucken. Solche Aktionen gab es auch scon in der Vergangenheit von anderen Parteien und danach hatte die auch gleich eine ganz andere Meinung. Pauschal solche Forderungen zu stellen sind in der heutigen Politik leider "Gang und Gebe" und haben nur das Ziel schnell "unwissende Wähler" an Land zu ziehen.
Wer sich nur ein wenig mit Politik auskennt lacht über solche Forderungen.


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (12. Juli 2012)

Boah, bitte nicht schon wieder dieses gejammer! "Wir wollen keine Tötungsausbildungssoftware, blabla..."

Dann zocken wir bald nur noch alle Landwirtschaftssimulator. Mal abgesehen davon das es sogar Ligen (ESL) für "Tötungslernsoftware" gibt. Das niemand rafft das es Spiele sind will einfach nicht in meinen Kopf! Als würde hier Paintball mit scharfen Waffen gespielt.

Und bestimmt werden Publisher "freiwillig" ihr Produktangebot schmälern damit ein paar Muddis sich freuen...


----------



## Meckermann (12. Juli 2012)

Und ich fordere die Freien Wähler auf, freiwillig auf eine Kandidatur zu verzichten.


----------



## Stingshot22 (12. Juli 2012)

Und was wollen die machen, wenn die Publisher nicht "freiwillig" verzichten?
Ist mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage. 

Sorry, aber solche Leute werden von Publishern dann doch nur eingeladen um von denen kollektiv ausgelacht zu werden.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Juli 2012)

Stingshot22 schrieb:


> Und was wollen die machen, wenn die Publisher nicht "freiwillig" verzichten?
> Ist mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage.
> ...


 Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass diese Partei sich sicher ist das keine Firma ihrem Appell folgen wird. Es geht ihnen um Aufmerksamkeit und auch darum, Pluspunkte bei Wählern zu gewinnen die eine negative Haltung gegenüber Computerspielen haben.


----------



## Kwengie (13. Juli 2012)

langsam habe ich die Nase von diesen "Killerspielen" voll und das nun mir unbekannte Parteien davon profitieren wollen.
Mir scheint, daß die Betreffenden sich nicht vorher informieren, sondern den Ruf älterer Personen folgen, die noch nie im Leben ein sogenanntes "Killerspiel" gezockt haben.
Warum werden denn nicht "KillerFilme" verboten, denn in diesen geht es herber zur Sache und sogar Minderjährige sehen diese Streifen. 
Was ist mit dem Fußball, wenn in Stadien die Zuschauer schon zu Tode kommen? Da kommt man auch nicht auf den Gedanken, Fußball zu verbieten, weil irgendwelche "Fans" aus dieser Begegnung ein Schlachtenfest machen.

So ist es auch mit den Computerspielen. Irgendwelche "geistig kranke" Menschen flippen aus und nun soll die ganze Zockergemeinde darunter leiden. Müßten wir nicht ständig in Angst leben, weil mein Nachbar eine Knarre ziehen  und mir das Licht auslöschen könnte?
Seid Ihr krank mit Euren Forderungen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht sollten sie sich in Freibier-Wähler umbenennen  Ich kann jedenfalls das ganze Gekäse um die Killerspiele einfach nicht mehr hören. Das Thema kauen wir doch schon seit 10 und mehr Jahren durch und irgendwann sollte es auch mal gut sein.


----------



## tapferertoaser (14. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich allein schon wieder "Killerspiel" höre könnte ich vor Wut kochen, die haben von nichts ahnung, müssen aber überall dumm nein seiern.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Juli 2012)

Was immer alles gefordert wird. Darf ich auch mal? Ich fordere, dass die Leute sich mit einer Sache beschäftigen und sich informieren, bevor sie sie be- bzw. verurteilen oder gar mit Verbotsforderungen um sich werfen.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Was immer alles gefordert wird. Darf ich auch mal? Ich fordere, dass die Leute sich mit einer Sache beschäftigen und sich informieren, bevor sie sie be- bzw. verurteilen oder gar mit Verbotsforderungen um sich werfen.


 
ja, aber das ist ja wie bei Trollen, bei so Sommerlochvorderungen geht es ja nicht um eine Intelligente Aussage, zu der man sich ausreichend Informiert hat sondern um schlechte Polemik

Zumal, wie viele was Trollpoli-tiker als solches einordnen kommen eigentlich überhaupt aus Deutschland?
Zwei? Crysis und Speck Ops? 
Wenn dann können das aber sonst nicht wirklich mehr sein


----------

